# Work from Home or similar...



## LadyOnslaught (Nov 3, 2008)

Does anyone knowof any legit jobs where you can work from home or something similar? Will is needing a job and I thought this might be a good thing to do in the meantime and I might do it as well. There was a place called Fusion Cash where you get paid to fill out surveys. Anyone have any experience?


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 3, 2008)

These are two forums I frequented when I was looking for a job I could do at home:

http://www.workplacelikehome.com/forum/

http://www.wahm.com/forum/

also: http://www.ratracerebellion.com/


----------



## LadyOnslaught (Nov 3, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> These are two forums I frequented when I was looking for a job I could do at home:
> 
> http://www.workplacelikehome.com/forum/
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------

